# i got a new side project called Erebus Aum sutra on bandcamp check it out noiseband?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i go this and a new Hexen! called usine 451 comming my way soon, wish me look whit the studio guys sound engineer.


:tiphat:


----------

